# Little Habits



## Dar (Dec 30, 2013)

What are some habits that you have while playing Pokémon games? For example, I've always had the need to keep my Pokémon within one level of each other, or else I'd go insane. Also, ever since finishing Looker's sidequest thing (which by the way gave me the respect for him that he never got in Platinum), every now and then I check up on Emma and Mimi, even though nothing will ever change.


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 30, 2013)

If I save in a Pokémon centre I always stand in the exact middle of the Poké ball symbol on the floor.

Also I still do the thing where you press certain buttons while a Pokémon is being caught.


----------



## Ever (Dec 30, 2013)

Murkrow said:


> If I save in a Pokémon centre I always stand in the exact middle of the Poké ball symbol on the floor.


I always save right outside, standing in the doorway. Additionally, I have this really anal thing where I need to organize the Pokemon in my PC in alphabetical order by their nickname. It's terrible and wastes so much time but I can't not do it.


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 30, 2013)

Ever said:


> Additionally, I have this really anal thing where I need to organize the Pokemon in my PC in alphabetical order by their nickname. It's terrible and wastes so much time but I can't not do it.


I sort them by Pokédex number, which I only feel satisfied with if I have one of each.


----------



## Superbird (Dec 30, 2013)

Murkrow said:


> If I save in a Pokémon centre I always stand in the exact middle of the Poké ball symbol on the floor.
> 
> Also I still do the thing where you press certain buttons while a Pokémon is being caught.


I do this too. I remember in RSE it thoroughly annoyed me that I couldn't, because the center of the poké ball was off center.


----------



## Byrus (Dec 31, 2013)

I usually sort my Pokémon in boxes by type, and place them roughly in the order of which one I like most. 

There's also some nicknames that I almost always name certain Pokémon in each generation. Mostly just personal jokes and stuff.


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh! Not video game related but I always shout out the name of a Pokémon during "who's that Pokémon" no matter how obvious it is.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 25, 2020)

Often I liked having my starter at the highest level, I guess.....which probably isn't too uncommon :P

I'm not sure what else i can think of

OH WAIT i also really like maxing out affection stats in the amme and the refresh too xD thats sorta important to me....haha~


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 27, 2020)

-I always press the "A" button as the pokéball shakes.
-(only in SwSh) i always spin around into leon's "Charizard Pose" or whatever right before i face a gym leader or another strong trainer.
-If i see a snom, i catch the snom.


----------



## haneko (Jun 2, 2020)

IndigoEmmy said:


> -I always press the "A" button as the pokéball shakes.


I also do this! I started because of a rumour that it increases the chances of a successful catch. Other things I do:
- Once I reach the postgame, I choose a certain spot where I always save. Usually, this place has nice scenery and pretty music. 
- My team gets a special box of its own, and I set aside another box for strong Pokemon I've caught that might join my team someday.
- I try to keep my Pokemon within five levels of one another.
- I try to catch Pokemon in balls that match their colour scheme.
- I never add legendaries to my in-game team.
- Every Pokemon I catch is nicknamed!


----------



## sanderidge (Jun 2, 2020)

-- i (almost always) save in a pokemon center, in the middle of the pokeball or one step in front of the center. exceptions are being made lately because i get lazy and want to quit in the middle of mountains or other dungeons, but otherwise i will run or fly back to a pokemon center to save.
-- i sort my party by level, lowest to highest. i might change it right before a trainer or other battle, or to train one specific pokemon, but if i'm just running around then they're sorted this way.
-- my PC is also sorted by level! my boxes are always labeled "to sort", "2-35", "36-54", "55-75". (i don't have a box higher than that.) the last box might be saved for my team and other pokemon i actually use, or i might just leave those in the first box (which is always the sorting box). 
-- i reset for a female starter. old old habit from when i didn't have ditto to breed pokemon with. 
-- i try to catch pokemon i'll actually use in plain pokeballs. it generally bothers me to have them in anything else.
-- not everything i catch is nicknamed, but every pokemon i use has to be!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Jun 2, 2020)

myuma said:


> Once I reach the postgame, I choose a certain spot where I always save. Usually, this place has nice scenery and pretty music.
> - My team gets a special box of its own, and I set aside another box for strong Pokemon I've caught that might join my team someday.
> - I try to keep my Pokemon within five levels of one another.
> - I never add legendaries to my in-game team. (I made an exception to this only once)
> - Every Pokemon I catch is nicknamed!


I do all this.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jun 3, 2020)

myuma said:


> IndigoEmmy said:
> 
> 
> > -I always press the "A" button as the pokéball shakes.
> ...


Heh! Back in my day, it was "press A when you THROW the pokeball"! *shakes fist*

(and yes, I still do)


----------



## qenya (Jun 3, 2020)

sanderidge said:


> -- i (almost always) save in a pokemon center, in the middle of the pokeball or one step in front of the center. exceptions are being made lately because i get lazy and want to quit in the middle of mountains or other dungeons, but otherwise i will run or fly back to a pokemon center to save.


Ah, now you mention it, I do this too! Hadn't really noticed it until now.

I also always hold Up+B when throwing a Poké Ball.


----------



## Keldeo (Jun 3, 2020)

After a Pokemon breaks out of a ball in Pokemon Go, I always hover my finger over the ball during the little animation rather than grabbing it immediately. I've got no idea why I started but, well, by now it's become a habit.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Jun 3, 2020)

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> myuma said:
> 
> 
> > IndigoEmmy said:
> ...


You can also press A for first Shake, B or X for second, and Up button for last shake. It always has worked for me except for legendaries. xD


----------



## Lord Mewtwo (Jul 11, 2020)

Somehow in the age of Gens one and two, I developed the habit of holding down A+B the moment a Pokemon is encased in a ball which the old urban legend claims causes any ball to behave like a Master Ball (I've seen it said that it's just B but I had thought it was A+B). 
Honestly, I get a successful catch with this more times than not.

I also train my party evenly to maintain them all at one level (i.e all level 34, all level 40 etc). I don't know how that started but I've been doing it for as long as I can remember.


----------

